# Help For BLD/MultiBLD



## Derrick Eide17 (Jun 16, 2008)

okay so currently and always really i have always memoed for BLD and MultiBLD with letters and now that im using M2 it's a little hard seeing as how i always have to have it in groups of 4 (for me anyway) so i was wondering if anyone had any good ideas to help memo better and keep it stuck in your head sets of 4 letters for example something like VKSO or XEMP something weird like that. thanks!


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 16, 2008)

Good question. I'm considering to start Multi-BLD. I use letters for memo right now too, but for edges, I want to switch to some other method. Letters worked fine for 3OP, but it's not working out so well for me doing M2.


----------



## joey (Jun 16, 2008)

Why not? Letters are perfectly good for M2.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 16, 2008)

joey said:


> Why not? Letters are perfectly good for M2.



I guess it could work, but I have to use different letters. I've already picked out my 12 letters for 3OP. Reassigning the letters would mess me up. Also, I don't know if I can memorize many random letters for MultiBLD. What's a nice way to memorize lots of information?

Edit: I think the Roman room is very good. But I don't know many rooms very well. *Do you have a predetermined image for each piece?* Then you associate with an object in the room when you memo? *How do you associate one image to an object in the room?* After you memo, you take a specific path through the room?


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 16, 2008)

Ok, I think I can answer most of my questions now. All I need is a list of images for each piece. Where can I find such a list?
I've tried to come up with some images, but for other pieces, it can be quite difficult. 
For example, what's blue and yellow, green and orange,...?


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jun 17, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Ok, I think I can answer most of my questions now. All I need is a list of images for each piece. Where can I find such a list?
> I've tried to come up with some images, but for other pieces, it can be quite difficult.
> For example, what's blue and yellow, green and orange,...?



Come on...use your imagination!
Blue-yellow = Donald Duck! 
orange-green = carrot 
you will find those images easy man!

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks!
I'll try harder to imagine!

Though an example of someone else's list would help.


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Jun 17, 2008)

blue white - sailor moon

http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/1949/sailormoon1hw7.jpg&usg=AFQjCNE8MC_Q7cGDfU74qtQcK7OGjaEVMA

AND OMG DENNIS UR AWESOME once again =] im aznboi1324 on youtube


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 17, 2008)

I now have another problem.
I realized that most of my images are evenly divided between the 2 colors or has other colors too. 
I'd like to have images that is mostly the color of the target sticker and a tiny bit of the other sticker of that piece and no other colors. This kind of image is quite difficult to find. 
Perhaps I should use positions as letters and make words and convert them into images?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 17, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> I now have another problem.
> I realized that most of my images are evenly divided between the 2 colors or has other colors too.
> I'd like to have images that is mostly the color of the target sticker and a tiny bit of the other sticker of that piece and no other colors. This kind of image is quite difficult to find.
> Perhaps I should use positions as letters and make words and convert them into images?



I do that, but create words made of letter pairs. That gives you the advantage of knowing where the middle slice is for M2. Assign letters to each sticker A-X, then create words from the letters for each pair of stickers you memorize. No problems with colors - the location of the piece is all that matters. (It should probably be mentioned that Mátyás Kuti did colors like you were suggesting, though.)

As for your question about rooms, you want to associate the image with the location somehow. So, for instance, I have a piano in my first room; I imagine the image somehow playing or sitting on or somehow else interacting with the piano. But actually, I put 3 images in each location, so I have the images interacting with each other as well as the object at the location. So for instance, yesterday for a 5x5x5 BLD I had the cereal cartoon character Quisp placing a BaG over a KOala inside the piano on the strings to catch it because it had chicken PoX. I thereby memorized QBGKOPX. (The Q is just my buffer piece, so it really doesn't count. It keeps track of which type of piece I'm solving.) And yes, I always take the same path through the room - that's important. In fact, I always take the same path through every room I have, beginning in a specific corner of the room and then zigzagging through it the same direction no matter what room it is. That way, I never have any doubt as to the order of the journey; it allows me to construct new rooms very quickly (especially if they're rooms I'm already familiar with).


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow, Mike!
3 object each location?! And how many locations a room?
Do you just sort of scan the room or do you make a story out of it?
Also, do you use the same images for centers and edges and just somehow indicate what the pieces are by room? Or do you use different images for them?
From your post, it seems like only the buffer image is different for types of pieces. So does the buffer image travel with you until all of that type of pieces are solved?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 17, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Wow, Mike!
> 3 object each location?! And how many locations a room?


About 10 locations per room. So a 4x4x4 fits just fine in a single room.


fanwuq said:


> Do you just sort of scan the room or do you make a story out of it?


I try to make pseudo-stories (like the example I gave of the koala with the chicken pox) at each location. But generally I don't tie them together going from location to location.


fanwuq said:


> Also, do you use the same images for centers and edges and just somehow indicate what the pieces are by room? Or do you use different images for them?


I use the same images for all piece types; I distinguish based on the buffer piece.


fanwuq said:


> From your post, it seems like only the buffer image is different for types of pieces. So does the buffer image travel with you until all of that type of pieces are solved?


Yes, that's what I do. So it keeps track of what type of piece it is. For edges I always have the same buffer piece, so it's a little wasteful, I suppose, but it does help me construct "stories". For centers, I switch buffer pieces as much as possible (to minimize cycles - if I end a pair on the starting color, I switch to a new buffer), so it's helpful. I have a different list of 24 "persons" for each type of piece - wings are cartoon characters, X centers are people I know, + centers are musicians, and central edges are movie stars. So that person continues to act on the images at each location until I switch buffer pieces.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jun 18, 2008)

andrewvo1324 said:


> blue white - sailor moon
> 
> http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/1949/sailormoon1hw7.jpg&usg=AFQjCNE8MC_Q7cGDfU74qtQcK7OGjaEVMA
> 
> AND OMG DENNIS UR AWESOME once again =] im aznboi1324 on youtube



 what you mean man?

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Jun 18, 2008)

DennisStrehlau said:


> andrewvo1324 said:
> 
> 
> > blue white - sailor moon
> ...



you were saying orange green = Carrot
and i said blue and white = sailor moon >.<

haha


----------



## Stefan (Jun 24, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> now that im using M2


You're WHAT? What has changed your mind?


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jun 25, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > now that im using M2
> ...



The same that changed my mind...better times

Greetings...Dennis


----------

